# St Augustine runners question



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey lawn family. I have some nice St Aug runners coming in but some aren't tacking down on the ground so was wondering I can use something like staples to tack them down better so they start taking root on the ground? Or just let it be and they'll do it on their own.

Thanks and Happy Saturday


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Some I just let be, others I use rocks to weigh them down and they usually tack down in about a week. Areas that I sprayed prodiamine take longer.

I just "planted" about 20 runners, taken from where they were growing over the sidewalk, on my bare side lawn...looks like a minefield with all the rocks . I thought about bending some stiff wire into "staples" but decided against it as I KNOW I will forget to take them all out later. After a week or so I just pick up the rocks and use them for more sprigs. Some rocks only need to be golf ball size, others baseball sized (floratam has some stiff runners!).


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't worry if you forget the staples - most mowers will pick them up for you if you forget!

&#128514;


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Rocks are a great idea. I'd definitely forget staples. Ha
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Don't worry if you forget the staples - most mowers will pick them up for you if you forget!
> 
> 😂


Ha yeah and I'll def hear it too. "damn forgot another one"


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

@LowCountryCharleston @LawnRat How are y'all planting your runners? I planted about 4 along with some plugs and not sure if I planted the runners correctly to maximize success. First time trying this out. Pretty sure I have Palmetto


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Confederate Lawn said:


> @LowCountryCharleston @LawnRat How are y'all planting your runners? I planted about 4 along with some plugs and not sure if I planted the runners correctly to maximize success. First time trying this out. Pretty sure I have Palmetto


I've tried many different ways and they all work. As long as the sprig has some roots it will take fast. If the roots are on the end node i just shove a big screwdriver into the ground at a ~30 degree angle and stick the end of the sprig in the hole. If the roots are on every node I'll dig a small 2-4" deep trench with the screwdriver and bury the roots as well as possible, leaving the stolon mostly on top of the soil. If there are no roots I just loosen the soil and lay the sprig on the surface with a rock holding it down.

Try and get runners with roots as they have a near 100% take rate. Without roots, it takes much longer and they will instantly die if allowed to dry. I deeply water the area I take the donors from, reach my fingers around the nodes and into the soil, and pinch the roots and pull them out as best possible. Sprigs with smaller grass blades do better than ones with huge 8" overgrown blades (I cut those blades shorter with scissors). Water the sprigs at least every few hours. don't let them ever dry. They should establish themselves in about a week or less, and they'll start spreading fast after about a month. My sprigs seem to spread much faster and farther than my plugs or sod pieces. Good luck!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @LowCountryCharleston @LawnRat How are y'all planting your runners? I planted about 4 along with some plugs and not sure if I planted the runners correctly to maximize success. First time trying this out. Pretty sure I have Palmetto
> ...


Same here I just use an old metal soup spoon and use the back handle to create my hole.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

ok 10-4, I've been using the point of the scissors I'm cutting the sprigs with. I've stayed pretty true to those methods you mentioned! Thanks a ton. helps the confidence level for sure


----------

